# Rodney Holroyd ex-J & J Denholm



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Trying to find Rod Holroyd. He joined SN in July and made only 2 postings , one of them he asking for me. This was all at the time I was away on holiday
so missed it and only last week by chance found his posts.
Since then have sent him a pm and another of our old crowd has tried by
e-mail, All without sucess. He was part of our 1963 intake on the Crinan and
would like to get in touch with him. His profile gives stevedoring director and
he came from the Manchester/Salford area.

Anyone know anything of Rod Holroyd ???.

JC


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Come on all you ex-Denholm guys out there. 
Someone must be able to help JC track down Rod Holroyd. (==D)


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Gulpers said:


> Come on all you ex-Denholm guys out there.
> Someone must be able to help JC track down Rod Holroyd. (==D)


Thanks yr input Ray. Also hoping even non Denholm guys will be able to
help as Rod gave his occupation as stevedore director so is still connected
with shipping . Hopefully the name will twig with someone .

JC


----------



## 3knots (Nov 9, 2007)

No recent news, but ... mid-late 1990's a Rod Holroyd sailed as Master with Hong Kong based Coldwell Ship Management/Griffin Shippin Asia. He joined the company as Master when he took over command of 'DSR Tianjin' from me at Rotterdam on 13/12/1993 and to my knowledge sailed in most of the company's ships over the next six or seven years. I understand his previous job was with Gearbulk as supercargo in the UK. Also understand he left Griffin to go ashore in stevedoring about 1997.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

3knots said:


> No recent news, but ... mid-late 1990's a Rod Holroyd sailed as Master with Hong Kong based Coldwell Ship Management/Griffin Shippin Asia. He joined the company as Master when he took over command of 'DSR Tianjin' from me at Rotterdam on 13/12/1993 and to my knowledge sailed in most of the company's ships over the next six or seven years. I understand his previous job was with Gearbulk as supercargo in the UK. Also understand he left Griffin to go ashore in stevedoring about 1997.


Thanks for the update . Yes , that was Rod. In the one e-mail I got from
him he did say he had been super with Gearbulk then went back deep sea
again as Master with a HK outfit.
In that one and only message , he said he was moving soon to France for
his retirement and would get in touch with me soon. That was more than a year ago and the trail has now gone stone cold. Very sad !.


----------

